# Seiko Atlas Skz211k1



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh no....it's started again.....I'm pinning for one of these Seiko Atlas jobbies! If the Mrs. sees this I'm done for. I certainly won't be need ing a divers watch for a long time (if you get my drift!







).

Anyhoo, who's got one of these? I seem to remember heymachareeno has one?

Couldn't see one on Roy's site.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy has the white faced one still listed, I dare say he could source one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy customised one I can't remember who ended up with it; someone on the forum

He re-printed the compass bezel as a 12 hour bezel and stiffened up the bezel mechanism somehow so it didnt move off station so easily.

Mind you Cammy you might need the compass to find your way  if you do get one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was Mac who got the modified one....









No surprises there


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If it can tell me where the pub is, I'd be more than happy!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> If it can tell me where the pub is, I'd be more than happy!










that's what I meant







honest


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > If it can tell me where the pub is, I'd be more than happy!
> ...


....and whilst I'm in the pub, I could use it to direct me to a packet of pork scratchings and some hair pie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did you catch this thread a while back Cammy?

Talking about animal products









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=6103&hl=killed


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Compressed cows udder WTF!?!? I'll be in therapy for months














Now, haggis, there's a dish!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Compressed cows udder WTF!?!? I'll be in therapy for months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Haggis, lovely.

Wasn't it during the mad cow panic that it came out that the burger chains use udder to provide fat and stick the burgers together?. Ive a vague memory of a McDonalds truck being spot checked inbound from Ireland and it being full of udders.

Foz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It was Mac who got the modified one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis true I got one of the two that Roy converted









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*


















Iv`e also got the SKX007 and although it is an excellent watch I personally think the SKZ211 is much better and more expensive looking watch.









The brushed finish of the case is really nice, the dial has applied rather then printed Seiko and `5` logo`s, also the date wheels are white on black and the window has a raised surround.









I find the 007`s crown protectors are a bit of a pain when adjusting the hands whereas the ones on the 211 are a delight, the inner bezel crown has a nice `5` logo and I really like the grip style on both of the 211`s crowns and bezel, I also prefer it`s hands to the 007`s.









The lume is better on the 007 but this is only because the battons are bigger, I gather on the standard un-RLT modified 211 the inner bezel is a little loose and can be easily moved by it`s crown whereas Roy tightened it up just enough so it`s not a problem on mine.









The 211 uses the Seiko 23 Jewel 7s36 movement rather then the more common 21 Jewel 7S26A of the 007, I don`t know what difference if any this makes









I understand why Roy didn`t convert any more as it was a tricky job which took a long time to do and it`s a shame Seiko didn`t make it like this in the first place however I`d still recommend the un-modifeid version to anyone, if you like the 007 you`ll love the 211









another pic


















BTW Jason that thread you linked to should be deleted it`s totally disgusting


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> however I`d still recommend the un-modifeid version to anyone, if you like the 007 you`ll love the 211


I have the unmodified 211 and completely agree - it's a great watch, looks fantastic on the wrist and reeks of quality. I don't particularly like the compass bezel and wish I could have a mod like the one in your pics, but I'm as pleased as punch with the watch as it is, anyway. It's a little bit off the Seamaster norm and stands out in desk-diving situations vs the standard Roley clones.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> I have the unmodified 211 and completely agree - it's a great watch, looks fantastic on the wrist and reeks of quality. I don't particularly like the compass bezel and wish I could have a mod like the one in your pics, but I'm as pleased as punch with the watch as it is, anyway. It's a little bit off the Seamaster norm and stands out in desk-diving situations vs the standard Roley clones.


Welcome to the forum Steve









As you can imagine I totally agree with your comment particularly this.... "* it's a great watch, looks fantastic on the wrist and reeks of quality*"









Most of the Seiko 5 series I`ve seen I`d consider to be cheap but very worthy watches but this one is in a completely different league


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Oh no....it's started again.....I'm pinning for one of these Seiko Atlas jobbies! If the Mrs. sees this I'm done for. I certainly won't be need ing a divers watch for a long time (if you get my drift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cammy, I got one off the bay a few weeks back. The Jap version with special pouch, spare strap etc.

Would thoroughly recommend one. Good heavy piece and looks great. Only annoying thing is that the

compass dial does move around through normal wearing - the crown that operates it moves as the watch

moves on your wrist. Other than that great watch.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------

